# Red Dog Vineyard and Nursery



## brandont02 (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anybody ordered from Red Dog in Iowa? I'm looking into ordering 4 or 5 Marquette vines, and they are really close to me and also a good deal.


----------



## Pat57 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, I've ordered from them before. the vines were small, but very inexpensive also, and they all grew well.

Pat


----------



## UBB (Sep 29, 2014)

Mixed results here. My last order (planted spring 2013) of potted plants had roughly a 30% die off rate.


----------



## mfzona (Oct 22, 2014)

If you want 5, I'd order 8-10. I ordered 20 Marquette and got 15 to grow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2014)

I have never ordered from them but I can tell you that a 30% failure rate is unheard of from a reputable source. Out of thousands of vines from Double A Nursery, I have lost only a handful of vines and I can't recall ever losing a Marquette in the year of establishment. Now if you neglect them in a drought, all bets are off.

Sometimes the cheapest isn't the cheapest or best value.


----------



## Vinniemac (Oct 22, 2014)

I ordered a number of vines including Marquette from Double A Nursery last spring. They are all doing fantastic most reaching the top wire first year. I going to hate to prune them way back like they tell you to do after the first year.
Vinnie


----------



## spaniel (Oct 28, 2014)

I ended up buying my Marquette from Midwest Supplies; they did just fine. I lost 2/30 but that was due to extreme weather and rabbits, not the stock.

All of my other vines came from Double A. I've never had one fail to take. But I will say, double check that you get that confirmation email on your order. I ordered my Marquette there in a December but was busy and forgot to check for the confirmation email...everything appeared to process fine....come spring no vines, they had no record of order and I was out of luck and had to scramble to get them from Midwest.


----------

